# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  :: تست سراسری و  جامع سنجش کافیه برای یه رتبه زیر هزار ؟ ::

## farhan44

سلام دوستان عزیز  .... سوال که واضحه ... با توجه به محدودیت وقت و زیاد بودن حجم دروس ، فک نمیکنم وقت کافی برای زدن تست های تالیفی داشته باشیم .... حالا ب نظرتون ، تست های 90 تا 95 کنکور های داخل  و خارج و همینطور جامع های سنجش چند سال اخیر میشه به رتبه زیر هزار رسید ؟
درمورد تمامی دروس میشه به همینا کفایت کرد ؟

البته قصدم اینه همینا رو کامل تحلیلش کنم و  یه جورایی بجوم سوالارو !!! 

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mohammad_7676

اره بابا فقط سراسری و سنجش بزن زیادشم هست خودش کللللی تست میشه مخصوصا برای عمومی ها که هر چهار رشته زبان ریاضی تجربی انسانی رو داخل خارج از 90 تا95 خیلیییی میشه اختصاصی هم همین طور  تالیفی چرت و پرته

----------


## farhan44

up

----------


## mina_77

عزیزم برای عمومی کافیه تستای زرد عمومی

ولی اختصاصی این کار رو نکن،سعی کن سوالای مختلفی رو حل کنی

----------


## farhan44

> عزیزم برای عمومی کافیه تستای زرد عمومی
> 
> ولی اختصاصی این کار رو نکن،سعی کن سوالای مختلفی رو حل کنی


واسه زیست بله  .... اما شیمی ،  ریاضی و ..... اگه وقت کردم میرم سراغ حل سوالای مختلف !

در ضمن هدفمون هم که یکیه ....  البته شما تهران میخوای ولی من به شهرای دیگم قانعم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alpey

با احتساب سنجش و کنکور های تجربی +عمومی تمام رشته ها از سال 90-95 بالغ بر 10 هزار تست میشه


که با هرکدوم میانگین  دو دقیقه میه حدود 330 ساعت

با اینهمه تست تسلط برا هرکسی  برا حدود رتبه شما ایجاد میشه

مگر رتبه خیلی تاپ مثل زیر 500 کشور یا نهایتا هر منطقه رو بخوای 

مثلا استاد احمدی امسال فقط برای زیست این تعداد تست رو زده

----------


## Hadi...

سلام دوستان اگه در درس ریاضی بجای حل کردن تستای تالیفی تستای 10 سال کنکور رشته تجربی و ریاضی رو حل کنم به چه درصدی میتونم برسم؟اخه معلم ما میگه وقتتون رو با تستی تالیفی هدر ندین

----------


## alk1370

> سلام دوستان اگه در درس ریاضی بجای حل کردن تستای تالیفی تستای 10 سال کنکور رشته تجربی و ریاضی رو حل کنم به چه درصدی میتونم برسم؟اخه معلم ما میگه وقتتون رو با تستی تالیفی هدر ندین


سلام بهترین کار همینه.تستهای کنکور 95 و 96 رو ببین تا به اهمیت کنکورای داخل و خارج سالهای قبل پی ببری.شما اول روی تستهای کنکور مسلط شو بعدش دیدی مثلا هنوز تو مثلثات مشکلت برطر نشده برو سراغ تستای تالیفی استاندارد.هر چند واقعا نیازت نمیشه به نظر من رو تستای قبل 84 به بعد داخل و خارج تجربی مسلط باشی درصد فوق العاده ی میاری.
موفق باشی

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام دوستان اگه در درس ریاضی بجای حل کردن تستای تالیفی تستای 10 سال کنکور رشته تجربی و ریاضی رو حل کنم به چه درصدی میتونم برسم؟اخه معلم ما میگه وقتتون رو با تستی تالیفی هدر ندین


حدود ۷۰ الی ۸۰ درصد سوالای ریاضی تجربی تشابه زیادی با سوالای ۱۰ سال اخیر دارن. ( منظورم صرفا تیپ تست نیست ، و واقعا تشابه منظورمه )
تقریبا هر سال ۲ ۳ تا سوال هم از سالهای قبل عینا ( توجه کنین عینا ) تکرار میشن بدون هیچ تغییری

----------


## ehsan.iz

برا عمومیا کافیه..برای اختصاصیا نه..
برای رتبه ی زیر ۱۰۰۰۰ کافیه نه ۱۰۰۰

----------


## a.ka

*درسته کافیه ولی تالیفی تسلط روی موضوع رو بالا میبره یادگیری ناقص رو کامل میکنه . 
همه اینا بستگی به شرایط خودتون داره . 

*

----------


## - بی پروا -

up

----------


## استارتر

سلام دوستان من تازه عضو شدم
لطفا برا منم نظر بدید موضوع تاپیکم (لطفا نظر بدید برنامم تا کنکور 1401)))
تو رو خدا نظر بدید بچه ها فقط انگار بار اولمه باید تایید شه بعد
یادتون نره 
خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## - بی پروا -

نظرتون چیه بچه ها ؟

----------


## mh81

باتوجه به سبک دو کنکور اخیر و همچنین کیفیت سوالات امسال تعاونی سنجش خیر کافی نیست( نظر شخصی)

----------

